# CG glossworkz glaze or Prima Amigo



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a solid black Audi A4 and the paint is very soft, ie it will getting swirled
only if I look at it. I am planning on making a correction detail this fall, but before that I want it to look a little bit better. So, I decided to test and get a glaze. The two glazes I had in mind are CG glossworks and Prima Amigo. I know the last one is also a paint cleaner, but thats good.

But, I would like to get the best filling as possible and then I found a picture of CG filling abilites and it was very impressive

http://www.604autocare.com/images/product/glossworkz glaze f.JPG

I also have some Finish kare 303 foam pad glaze.

So, guys, please tell me more about glazes


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just to throw this in there is also ez creme glaze which is amazing :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I can only comment on the Glossworkz Glaze and EZ creme.

My black pearl paint was lightly swirled and had some residual marring from claying that waqsn't polished out, I used Blackfire finishing polish then the GG and the shine just exploded the flake is popping now so I would suggest the GG.

On top I used a CG's 3x carnauba as LSP to seal it and the finish is so deep and wet today it's lovely.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

kempe said:


> Just to throw this in there is also ez creme glaze which is amazing :thumb:


I have heard that glossworkz fills better, thats why I left it out of the competition.



Derek Mc said:


> I can only comment on the Glossworkz Glaze and EZ creme.
> 
> My black pearl paint was lightly swirled and had some residual marring from claying that waqsn't polished out, I used Blackfire finishing polish then the GG and the shine just exploded the flake is popping now so I would suggest the GG.
> 
> On top I used a CG's 3x carnauba as LSP to seal it and the finish is so deep and wet today it's lovely.


I would guess that glossworkz fills better then EZ creme?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

EZ Creme fills and gives great finish . I tried CG glossworkz once , it looks fills and darken the paint . 
I find AG SRP best product to fill/hide swirls even use it by hand you will get great result , 3-5 coats of SRP will gives prep look:thumb: .


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Prima Amigo or como of Clearkote's VMG/RMG


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

another vote for the CG glossworkz aswell i love it th depth and shine it gives is very good, also very goos at filling i have found


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

can you layer the aforementioned glazes?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Glossworks is far better at filling than e z glaze for sure, but i'll be honest and say i've never got results with it like the ones in your photo? 

Both the products mentioned will fill better than the finish kare imo, and i would use glossworks under pure waxes and amigo under sealents or hybrids :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Porta said:


> I would guess that glossworkz fills better then EZ creme?


I find it fills better than EZ glaze and this was told to me by DavidG himself so hence my buying the Glossworkz Glaze.



meraredgti said:


> can you layer the aforementioned glazes?


I don't have an exact answer on this as I am unsure if it contains some abrasive, instinctively I believe it has so layering will remove the original coating (a bit like SRP when you try to layer it, so I was informed


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Great now I am going to have to buy a bottle now to try out :lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Ooopppsss!!!!! 

Won't regret it though Kempe, it will work beautifully on the Cali's paint colour :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> Ooopppsss!!!!!
> 
> Won't regret it though Kempe, it will work beautifully on the Cali's paint colour :thumb:


I might if the other half finds out :lol:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Porta said:


> I have a solid black Audi A4 and the paint is very soft, ie it will getting swirled
> only if I look at it. I am planning on making a correction detail this fall, but before that I want it to look a little bit better. So, I decided to test and get a glaze. The two glazes I had in mind are CG glossworks and Prima Amigo. I know the last one is also a paint cleaner, but thats good.
> 
> But, I would like to get the best filling as possible and then I found a picture of CG filling abilites and it was very impressive
> ...


If Glossworks fills like that, then by any means go for that. Although I would take the results with a grain of salt 
I used Prima Amigo yesterday and it's a joy to use, it melts into the paint with little to no residue to buff off. But I don't think it fills like that.

Prima Amigo is very nice, since it also cleans (I love paint cleaners!) and has some abrasives that would be my choice. It left the paint very slick and smooth. Applied with a polishing pad, not only fills but also might take out some marring.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Glossworks is far better at filling than e z glaze for sure, but i'll be honest and say i've never got results with it like the ones in your photo?
> 
> Both the products mentioned will fill better than the finish kare imo, and i would use glossworks under pure waxes and amigo under sealents or hybrids :thumb:


I am taking this that Glossworks will be oiled based and Amigo is, as far as I know, acrylic- or polymer based.



toni said:


> If Glossworks fills like that, then by any means go for that. Although I would take the results with a grain of salt
> I used Prima Amigo yesterday and it's a joy to use, it melts into the paint with little to no residue to buff off. But I don't think it fills like that.
> 
> Prima Amigo is very nice, since it also cleans (I love paint cleaners!) and has some abrasives that would be my choice. It left the paint very slick and smooth. Applied with a polishing pad, not only fills but also might take out some marring.


Yes, I am always taking everything I read on the Internet with some pinches of salt :thumb:

Amigo seems like a great product, but I think that Glossworkz will fill better.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes amigo is polymer based so no drop back, but it does say to only follow up with synthetic waxes and others have talked about bonding issues with pure waxes, which is where glossworks would come in. Both top products IMO


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Porta, I forgot to post a link to a filling comparison where you can have a look at Amigo's capability (with Epic on top). Here it is: http://forum.jdmstyletuning.com/showthread.php?15936-Filling-Products-Test


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Also take a look at Dave KG's tests:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought some Ez creme glaze and Black hole from a guy. Both of them was very easy to work with and I got plenty of filling.


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Glossworkz gets my vote but never tried Amigo. Glass to the touch - lovely


----------



## Ashley328 (May 13, 2011)

I used Glossworkz for the first time yesterday. whilst it didnt get the results as in the first pic, it did make a noticeable difference to the paint.

I applied a medium-thick layer too, as i felt it hard to spread when i used a thin layer, does anyone else have this? or is it just me?

also, what kind of time should i be leaving to cure? i was unsure.

as for the ease of use, its the easiest product i've used i think. buffs off effortlessly!

edit, i applied using a microfibre application pad by hand.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Apply it with a DA and you will get a very thin and even (easy to remove) layer. Apply it to the whole car and remove it.


----------



## Ashley328 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks. any need to cure? or buff off as soon as it's been applied to whole car?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Ashley328 said:


> .....or buff off as soon as it's been applied to whole car?


Yes :thumb:


----------

